#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Западная Украина

## Павел С.

Буду рад пообщаться с дзогченпа из Западной Украины.

----------


## Борис

Вибачте, в мене тильки мати народилася у Чорткови, але я мешкаю у Москви... Та я и не дзогченпа...

----------

